# help



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

okay I was given a 125lb tank w/ 4 rbp's. I believe they are about 3-4 years old. When I was given the fish they were not taken care of very well. Needless to say I have given them lots of love and they are doing great!
Just 3 days ago I noticed that 2 of the fish were turning dark? So i thought they were stressed so I did a 25% water change. Then they started mating later that night or the following day.
Eggs were there for like 2 days but they are gone now. The one fish keeps circling around were the eggs were layed. But no more eggs that I can see. Anyways they are acting funny again like they did before they started mating? is it possible they can do this twice in a 1-2 week period?
Also 2 are dark and the other 2 are kinda fat and float near the top? are those the females? Do I have 2 breeding pair?
SORRY FOR BEING A NEWB!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you should have a breeder tank for the eggs...once your piranha lay eggs, take it out and put them in the breeder tank...if you dont other piranha will eat all the eggs....


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

what type of gravel do you have , my eggs dissappear too, but when I syphon that area a lot of eggs come up., mine have been laying a new batch every 10-14 days for the last 2 months,


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

The eggs probably hatched and the fry burried themselves into the gravel.If you have a fry tank syphon them out with a gravel vac.


----------



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

okay last night they started the mating dance again but could not finish. I think I may Have 2 breeding pairs? Every time one pair would start flickering all weird next to there little nest the other would come and hate. Should I seperate them? They tried to do this several times last night but kept getting interupted. I did not see any eggs this morning.


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## nismo510 (Jul 20, 2006)

well last night I came home and DAMN there was another nest w/ 20 times more eggs in it than last time. My other pair is trying to lay eggs but the other keeps punking the other pair. The one who keeps circling the eggs wont let the other pair mate. should i seperate them? One of my fish is missing a chunk from his lip. You can see his sharp ass teeth now!


----------

